# MSY-New Orleans airport to French Quarter Area?



## wauhob3

We are flying now instead of driving too New Orleans. My daughter's friend isn't able to go now. Her father researched crime rates and said no after it being a maybe. Which is a shame but I guess I would be concerned about my daughter going without her parents along. We had enough miles for 3 one way tickets on AA so it was a real bargin. What is the best way to get to the airport to the French Quarter Area for three? Never having been to NOLA I don't know if its affordable by taxi or if there is a train or bus from the airport.


----------



## vacationdoc

*I would use United Cab*

Check out www.unitedcabs.com. $38.00 for 3 passengers from the airport.


----------



## wauhob3

vacationdoc said:


> Check out www.unitedcabs.com. $38.00 for 3 passengers from the airport.



Perfect! Thanks so much.


----------



## esk444

No train, but there is a bus.  It's really cheap, but can be a hassle if you travel on a weekend.  

The bus is called the E-2.  http://www.jeffersontransit.org/schedules/E2Airport-Map.htm  You pick it up in the middle of the median outside the arrivals ground transportation area.  After you exit the sliding glass doors, you cross the street halfway to a bus median.  In the middle of the median is a bench and a small sign that says E-2.

I think the bus runs every 1/2 or so and it costs $1.60 per person with no change returned if you don't have exact change.  

It drops you off at the northern part of the Central Business District (Canal & Saratoga) near the Tulane Medical Center.  It's about a 1/2 mile walk to the French Quarter.  

On weekends, the E-2 only goes to Clairborne & Tulane Ave. in Mid City, which isn't the safest of neighborhoods.  There you walk a 1/2 block south on Tulane Ave. and take the 39 bus all the way down Tulane Ave. and it ends at Canal & Saratoga in the Central Business District.

Unless you are familiar with New Orleans or are particularly adventurous, I would recommend just taking a cab.  The E-2 is mostly used by airport employees, college students, and thrifty locals.


----------



## Timeshare Von

esk444 said:


> No train, but there is a bus.  It's really cheap, but can be a hassle if you travel on a weekend . . . Unless you are familiar with New Orleans or are particularly adventurous, I would recommend just taking a cab.  The E-2 is mostly used by airport employees, college students, and thrifty locals.



Sounds like a grand hassle, not worth the $30 you'd save.  We'll be cabbin' it tomorrow!


----------



## wauhob3

Thanks for the info but with the luggage I'll take the taxi and its pretty reasonable anyway. If I was in just for the weekend with a backpack it might have been a good option.


----------



## Icc5

*Took the bus*



wauhob3 said:


> Thanks for the info but with the luggage I'll take the taxi and its pretty reasonable anyway. If I was in just for the weekend with a backpack it might have been a good option.



We were just there about a month ago and took the bus to the French Quarter.  It was no problem except it does take much longer than a Taxi.
We did take a Taxi back to the airport though because we weren't going to take any chance of being late.  We actually enjoyed the bus and used public transportation for the entire week.  Fun to ride the trollys to the end of the line.  Made seeing the area lots of fun for both my wife and myself.
Bart


----------



## Patri

Icc5 said:


> We were just there about a month ago and took the bus to the French Quarter.  It was no problem except it does take much longer than a Taxi.
> We did take a Taxi back to the airport though because we weren't going to take any chance of being late.  We actually enjoyed the bus and used public transportation for the entire week.  Fun to ride the trollys to the end of the line.  Made seeing the area lots of fun for both my wife and myself.
> Bart



So there is another person who does this. We also took the bus from the airport. Loved seeing the real city, were in no hurry. Took the trolley too. And walked a lot!
Can't remember how we got back to the airport. I think it was the bus again.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Timeshare Von said:


> Sounds like a grand hassle, not worth the $30 you'd save.  We'll be cabbin' it tomorrow!



Yvonne,

While you're in New Orleans - walk around the corner from the Quarter Deck
and head north about a half a block to the Hotel Monteleone Carousel Piano Bar and Lounge

It's at 214 Rue Royale (aka Royal Street).

Have a great time.

Richard


----------



## rsnash

Too bad your daughter's friend's father nixed her going. Taking reasonable precautions, as any visit to a city would necessitate, we've never had any crime issues in New Orleans. And we go almost every year, have stayed in and out of the Quarter, pre and post Katrina.

How old is your daughter? There's plenty of activities for kids and teens as well.

Where are you staying?


----------



## wauhob3

rsnash said:


> Too bad your daughter's friend's father nixed her going. Taking reasonable precautions, as any visit to a city would necessitate, we've never had any crime issues in New Orleans. And we go almost every year, have stayed in and out of the Quarter, pre and post Katrina.
> 
> How old is your daughter? There's plenty of activities for kids and teens as well.
> 
> Where are you staying?




My daughter turns 17 shortly before the trip. Her friend turn 18 soon.  I'm not concerned about crime because we often have urban vacations NYC, London etc. and live near Chicago. She comes from a large family that doesn't travel much so the unknown is often scary plus they have only been friends for a year so he doesn't know us extremely well so I'm sure that is contributing to it. We are staying at the Hotel de la Monnaie. While we'll use a taxi to from the airport we'll purchase the 3 day pass for the bus and trollies. 
I wish they had a 7 day one like NYC. I was thinking about maybe renting a car for a day in the middle to see plantations or we could do a bus tour. Any advice on which is better to do?


----------



## vacationdoc

*music*

Your hotel is well located to enjoy the post Katrina music clubs. Also my favorite market with great takeout  is not too far away. Matassa's Market
1001 Dauphine Street • New Orleans, LA 70116


----------



## MULTIZ321

wauhob3 said:


> I was thinking about maybe renting a car for a day in the middle to see plantations or we could do a bus tour. Any advice on which is better to do?



My vote would be to rent a car and do a plantation tour. You'll get more bang for your dollar and be operating on your schedule. You'll see more on your own and it's an easy drive. Just plug in the addresses on maps.google.com or another map site to help you figure out driving directions.

I know you've read my previous thread about Louisiana Plantations. I'm posting the link here again to make it easier for you to look up info which also has bus tour info if you decide to go that route. 


Have a great trip,

Richard


----------



## rsnash

I believe your TS also has complementary self parking in their adjacent parking garage, so renting a car might be quite cost effective for you.


----------



## wauhob3

I'll definitely check out that market. Any suggestions of where I could rent a car for the day without going back to the airport?


----------



## MULTIZ321

wauhob3 said:


> I'll definitely check out that market. Any suggestions of where I could rent a car for the day without going back to the airport?



There's a Budget Car Rental on Canal Street, they'll pick you up at your timeshare (take you back too, when you return the car) - they're located at 1317 Canal Street, New Orleans, LA 70112; phone is 505-565-5600 - see this site  there's a $25-off coupon if you rent online

Have a great trip

Richard


----------



## wauhob3

MULTIZ321 said:


> There's a Budget Car Rental on Canal Street, they'll pick you up at your timeshare (take you back too, when you return the car) - they're located at 1317 Canal Street, New Orleans, LA 70112; phone is 505-565-5600 - see this site  there's a $25-off coupon if you rent online
> 
> Have a great trip
> 
> Richard



Thanks a lot!


----------



## pgnewarkboy

Be sure to take the trolley to the Garden District.  Beautiful homes.  We saw a house that Anne Rice used to live in.  I don't know if she still lives there.  Be sure to visit the cemetery where they filmed part of the Vampire movie with Tom Cruise.  That is also in or near the garden district. I think it was called Conversation with a Vampire - based on an Anne Rice novel.


----------



## wauhob3

Richard I really appreciate your plantation links. That should definitely be a sticky post if its not already. Its going to be very hard to choose which ones to see. 

Pgnewarkboy I'll look for that one. We will go the Garden District for sure and I anticipate doing several walks.


----------



## vacationdoc

*designer outlet shopping*

 You and your daughter may enjoy shopping at the UAL outlet near NOLA restaurant. United Apparel Liquidators 518 Chartres Street. I once found a pair of $750 Prada boots for $67.


----------



## wauhob3

vacationdoc said:


> You and your daughter may enjoy shopping at the UAL outlet near NOLA restaurant. United Apparel Liquidators 518 Chartres Street. I once found a pair of $750 Prada boots for $67.



 We'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Timeshare Von

MULTIZ321 said:


> Yvonne,
> 
> While you're in New Orleans - walk around the corner from the Quarter Deck
> and head north about a half a block to the Hotel Monteleone Carousel Piano Bar and Lounge
> 
> It's at 214 Rue Royale (aka Royal Street).
> 
> Have a great time.
> 
> Richard



Thanks for the tip Richard!


----------



## Timeshare Von

We were going to do the Grand Tour with Tours by Isabelle which included two planations and a swamp tour for around $140pp.  We decided to rent a car for two days through Enterprise ($90 total for a midsized) and do some touring ourselves.  Even with the parking here at La Belle Maison ($26 overnight) and the admissions for all we want to do, it worked out to be less expensive.  More importantly, it will allow us to be on our own schedules at the plantations.

FYI I checked out the Budget car rentals just now and for this Thurs/Fri it was about $15 more and the $25 coupon is only good for a week long rental.  So you may want to look into Enterprise, who is also on Canal and has door to door service.

Von


----------



## Icc5

*Manning Family*



pgnewarkboy said:


> Be sure to take the trolley to the Garden District.  Beautiful homes.  We saw a house that Anne Rice used to live in.  I don't know if she still lives there.  Be sure to visit the cemetery where they filmed part of the Vampire movie with Tom Cruise.  That is also in or near the garden district. I think it was called Conversation with a Vampire - based on an Anne Rice novel.



We also toured the area with a walking tour map.  Saw the house of Archie Manning and family.  We talked to a man that lived a block away and he was telling us that the price of the houses isn't what kills you but the maintanance does.  Almost sounds like timeshares.
Bart


----------



## luvmypt

vacationdoc said:


> Check out www.unitedcabs.com. $38.00 for 3 passengers from the airport.



Do you need to call ahead to reserve a cab from the airport to the resort or are there plenty already there to chose from when you walk out of the terminal?  Same goes from the resort back to the airport? Thanks.


----------



## Timeshare Von

luvmypt said:


> Do you need to call ahead to reserve a cab from the airport to the resort or are there plenty already there to chose from when you walk out of the terminal?  Same goes from the resort back to the airport? Thanks.



Calling ahead at the airport is useless as they use a cab stand system, and there are plenty around in the cue.  We were about 10 back in the line and waited less than 5 minutes when we arrived Saturday afternoon.

As for the ride back, you will need to call for a cab when you need it.  They are pretty quick.  We cabbed into the French Quarter last night for dinner due to the thunderstorms and it was pretty quick for pick up at the timeshare and we were able to flag one at the restaurant for the return trip.

As my hubby said this morning "Damn there are a lot of cabs here!!"


----------



## rsnash

If you need a cab to return after being at a restaurant, just ask them when you are paying your check. Most places are happy to either flag one down or call for you.


----------

